# Thinking of adding a donkey lots of questions..



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok so for dog protection (and to be able to play motorcycle ears) we are thinking of adding a donkey to our family.

I would want it to be gelded (not sure if there is another term for that in donkeys)

dont really need any special color

not sure if getting a young one or an older one is better-dont know if i need a mini or a standard size?

I would like the donkey to run with the herd if possible or if a standard i guess if my T/B doesnt drop dead of a heart attack at the first bray.. then maybe with him

so does anyone have any suggestions? what could i expect to pay ?

do i get an older one or a baby? anything i should know while searching? any hints or advice is welcome


----------



## Shari (Feb 1, 2005)

For me, I bought a 5 month old Jenny,, and she was raised with miniature horses.

Not all donkeys will guard,, and some will think it is fun to stomp your other animals. So ask lots and lots of questions of the breeder/owner before you bring one home.

Depending on the size you want, and wither you care if it is registered or not,, they can go for $500.00 and up.

For a Guard Donkey it would be better to get a Standard or a larger (38"+) mini.

Most mini donkeys are too small to fight off a pack of dogs.

Here are some great links to check out...

http://gotdonkeys.com/index.html

http://www.lovelongears.com/

http://www.oregonvos.net/~jrachau/index.htm

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Miniaturedon.../?yguid=7374445


----------



## Patti_B (Feb 2, 2005)

Lisa -

I am by no means an expert of any kind, but I have had my jack for about 3 years and have never regretted it. Now, the neighbors, that is a different story. he annoys them greatly which is only a plus as far as I am concerned.






Seriously, he does keep small dogs and cats etc. out of the pasture. I am sure he would chase a coyote as well. The real big dogs I am not certain of tho.

My mini mule will chase most anything as well and much more aggressivly than my jack. She is very territorial, in and out of the pasture.

Here in Iowa, I would expect the purchase range to be between 100 - 1500. I have gone to some of the mini donkey shows and they have sold for alot more than 1500 but you can go to an auction and pick some up for around the 100 range.

Maybe just put the word out around your area and something will pop up.

A little story about my friend's 'rescue' mule...

They picked her up at the auction, half starved and very aged. They have approx. 80 acres and he was out fixing fence and was quite a distance from any houses etc. when a vicious unknown dog came running at him. Needless to say he had nothing to defend himself with but that mule came out of nowhere and went after that dog. Who knows what would have happened if she had not been there. She was quite the hero in their eyes.

Good luck with your decisions and search.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 2, 2005)

We went to pick up a baby jenny the day after Christmas and came home with 2 babies which were born in May. They have brought so many laughs and joy to us and the neighbor kids. They are put in right now with one of our yearling geldings.We hope that they will guard some of our herd some day but if not we will still enjoy them.


----------



## wendy4mini (Feb 2, 2005)

I bought a standard chocolate yearling jack from our local stockyard and paid $25 for him. I had him gelded the next week (around $50 I think). He has been with for 7 years now and totally adore him. He guards my minis and alerts me to anything that is on the property that isn't suppose to be. He is so sweet and kind. His big soft eyes makes me melt. I'm hoping to find another donkey this year.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks guys for the links and stories.. the dog gaurding well that is somewhat secondary i really just wanna play motorcycle ears





going to maybe start looking after foals hit the ground and thinks are more settled here unless of course the perfect one comes along before


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Lisa, We have 6 donkeys and I think they are SUPER! WE have 4 mini jennys in with our miniatures and let me tell you ..they dont even let the barn cats cross thru THERE pasture, they are very protective of the horses. I know they couldnt guard the minis against a pack of dogs or wolves..but they sure will let you know something is going on that is out of the ordinary. Ella will even alert me if a mare lays down for any length of time..she will stand right by the mare and brey till someone comes out to check! (she has even gotten me out of the shower, and I found a mare starting to go into labor!!!!) We have a standard that goes into oour full size pasture ..when HE decides to come out of the stall, and then its on his terms (or so he thinks!!!) The registry for donkeys is a open registry, so papers dont mean EVERYTHING like with a horse. Even if you buy a pet one you will be able to get it registered. Prices up by me go $400.00 up for a jenny, and jacks (gray) usually under $400.00, I have bought one for a reasonable as $40.00. Hope you find your special long ear and we will be waiting to see the pictures. Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Lisa for asking the questions that I my self was wondering!!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 3, 2005)

WEll we only have one right now. And she lives with the horses her age. SHe doesnt seem to bond to them thou. I think she thinks she is a human more so. SHe loves attention. If you go to her pen and bend down you better look before you get up cause chances are you have a nose resting on your shoulder or the whole head even.

Anyway, I have been trying to find another young jenny for her to have company. I havent found anything for less then 2 grand. I want a young one(prefer yearling/two) and halter broke as we do use them in our petting exhibits and live nativites.

Every one I find is either to old, not halter broke, or pregnante. And everything is registured and they want alot for it even if they are not quality or breeding sound(which we dont care about).

My uncle starts his at $350 for his weanling jacks and normally $500 on up for the jennys.


----------



## Shari (Feb 3, 2005)

Ashley,

Have you tried putting a "want add" in some of the links I posted up there?

They will do so for free.

I do understand how hard it is to find just the right Donkey. Took me a year!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 3, 2005)

What gets me most is we are looking for a specific color. I would of never thought finding a gray dun donkey would be so stinkn hard! After all they are the most common color.


----------



## Shari (Feb 3, 2005)

I know what you mean.

I ended up with a blond (Very,very light Chesnut).

But it seems everything I end up with and liking the most,,,, is a shade of Chestnut.






Go figure!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 3, 2005)

wow 2000 bucks for a donkey



who knew...

i dont care what color it is, would like it to be somewhat gentle will never breed it which is why a gelding would be easier but not have to be could get a girl i guess?

i just wanna love it.. we normally dont have dog issues either that is just a bonus most of all just wanna play motercycle ears that is my ONLY prerequisite that i can play with its ears





but thanks for all the help guys i apprecaite it!


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 4, 2005)

Too bad you don't live closer to me I would make you a heck of a deal on my 3 yr old jack...I am thinking of cutting back even more on critters, so I can do some visiting friends and travailing more...


----------

